# Blowgun Photos Here!



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll start this off with my big bore Cold Steel. Sorry for the cheesy photos. I'll get some better ones later:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

That is a sweet looking blowgun! The mouthpiece is interesting too!


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

I really like it. I did have an unfortunate mishap with it however. I forgot to take the end cap off, and gave it a hell of a burst of air. Of course, my mouth filled with air, and it pushed my cheeks out so far as to cause pain. It was months before I could shoot it again. I used to make homemade ones out of conduit when I was a kid.


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

One I made recently for a friend :

1/2" Copper tube with lathe turned Mouthpiece and Ferrule


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, she's a beaut alright. What's the length?


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

The Warrior said:


> Wow, she's a beaut alright. What's the length?


 5ft (or close enough)


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> The Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, she's a beaut alright. What's the length?
> ...


That's awesome man, really nice work. You're a hell of a good craftsman. Enjoy your SS's too.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Really nice blowguns there fellas!

I'll be building some in the near future and will post some pics.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

here is how I made my copper blowgun. 5 footer.


----------



## danny0663 (Dec 11, 2012)

This is the one i made years ago when i first joined blowgun lefora, it hasn't been used in years.

Back then, my parents wouldn't allow me near a blow gun (understandable  ) so i just made my own darts, and pipe.



















from what i remember, 2" nail darts worked really well for me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

wow that is awesome.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, that is really nice work!!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

@ Danny0663 did you make or buy those longer darts?


----------



## danny0663 (Dec 11, 2012)

Made


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

looks just like mine!! (its in the gallery)


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is one I just made... More images in gallery

Lgd


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks good! How does it shoot?


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Looks good! How does it shoot?


Not sure, it's potential is being held back by the shooter. .... The darts that are good, come out fast though... One baddies of this BG I See that I am a wet breather 

LGD


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Need a rag? LOL


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

do your darts get soggy?....my paper ones do...thats why I use tape!


----------



## danny0663 (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome shooter, the clear tube looks great.



> do your darts get soggy?


I stopped getting soggy darts after i coated my darts in CA glue ... large bottle of low viscosity CA glue is cheap.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks danny.

no soggy darts hear.. I dont use CA to cover it but it is a form of glue I use. Just enough to water proof it... or should I say spit proof 

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

My paper darts do not get wet. I have learned to blow without spitting everywhere. lol.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

It's no problem to shoot without "spitting" but nearly impossible to exhale dry air. The same moisture that fogs the EMT's mirror to acknowledge you are still alive and breathing will collect in the bore. Mid summer in southern Oklahoma it is usually gone before you can get the next dart loaded but in cool humid environments it can become a flight altering addition to the cone in four shots or less.

When beefing up my practice time prior to a competition, if I don't swab the bore every five shots, eventually the target becomes wet thirty-three feet away from condensation catching a ride on the cone and hopping off upon impact.

Here is a couple details of my competition gun. It's a fifty caliber CT with all but about three inches stuck (and I do mean STUCK) inside a Boar Hog .625.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank's for showing use your competition rig neondog!


----------

